# Best, Current and Upcoming Performance Mods for Gen 2



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi guys and gals, just wondering what you have found for the gen 2 LE2 engine in regards to performance and if there is any news on new parts for better durability and more hp/tq gains. I know there is the basic stuff like tunes and a cold air intake, but what else is there? I will also be on the lookout.


----------



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Amerihood CCZ16AHSMSFHW - Amerihood Chevrolet Cruze Type-SMS Style Functional Heat Extractor Ram Air Hood


Order a functional heat extractor ram air hood for your 2016-2019 Chevy Cruze! LM Performance carries fiberglass products and accessories by Amerihood.



www.lmperformance.com





Amerihood Custom Fiberglass/Resin Hood for 16-19 Cruze with OEM Latch for Easier Installation.

If someone buys this, let me know how it looks! ?


----------



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

BNR High Performance Recirculating Valve-BNR-HPRV






store.badnewsracing.net





BNR High Performance Recirculating Valve Gen 2 Cruze (Requires Tune)


----------



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

K&N Typhoon Intake 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze-knn69-4537TS






store.badnewsracing.net





K&N Cold Air Filter Kit 16-19 Cruze


----------



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Welcome to Bad News Racing -



Catless Downpipe LE2 16-19 Cruze


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha what is happening here? You're posting your own answers? ?

But yeah Tune's are the best bang for your buck. BNR and Trifecta both offer options with similar gains. People seem to be loyal to their brands too for what that's worth. 

Besides that it's mainly bolt ons. We have a few options for both exhaust and intake mods and there are a handful of suspension mod options as well if you're looking to improve the handling on your car. 

ZZP is another company with a long history of GM mods but so far they're pretty quiet in regards to the Gen2's. 

Happy tuning!


----------



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Haha i was just adding in things ive already seen or known, and maybe people haven't seen yet for the gen 2's, but yeah i kinda just wanted to start a thread that continuously gets updated with new modifications, or if someone found some performance part that hasnt yet been posted yet (e.g. new midpipe for 16-19 cruze) which i really hope BNR makes. But thanks for the input! ?


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey I just got it painted and will have it put on Wednesday.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Rosatis23 said:


> Hey I just got it painted and will have it put on Wednesday.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> Care to elaborate?


I'm assuming he's referring to the AmeriHood fiberglass hood that was posted above


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Uncharted_S420 said:


> Amerihood CCZ16AHSMSFHW - Amerihood Chevrolet Cruze Type-SMS Style Functional Heat Extractor Ram Air Hood
> 
> 
> Order a functional heat extractor ram air hood for your 2016-2019 Chevy Cruze! LM Performance carries fiberglass products and accessories by Amerihood.
> ...


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Can't wait to see it





WillL84 said:


> Can't wait to see it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rosatis23 said:


> View attachment 287233
> View attachment 287234
> View attachment 287235


That looks sweet. I would prefer that to the WS style for my Gen I. Too bad they won't make one.


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks. Yea I enjoy the functional hood scoop and the heat extractors look great. Hopefully they make one similar.


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Cruzen18 said:


> Care to elaborate?


Photos posted


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rosatis23 said:


> Thanks. Yea I enjoy the functional hood scoop and the heat extractors look great. Hopefully they make one similar.


Do you have pics of the underside?


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Do you have pics of the underside?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Rosatis23 said:


> Photos posted


Dude! That is SICK!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

**** that looks way better than I thought it would. You have me thinking now lol. I love how the hood scoop directs air right to the intake location. Can you get some outside pics farther away from the car when you get a chance? Thanks!


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks! Looks awesome!


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Thanks! Looks awesome!


Thanks. I totally appreciate it bro!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Is that a homemade cold side charge pipe and a bigger intercooler?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Is that a homemade cold side charge pipe and a bigger intercooler?


Sure looks like it 🤔


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Sure looks like it 🤔


Yes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rosatis23 said:


> .


I have been talking to a few different fiberglass bodymen about creating a different top for a ram air hood for the Gen II for sometime now. I think the main issue is the width.
I was wondering about how the air is channeled. How the hot air vents work with the forced air. So the scoop channels between the layers of the hood to the air box (yellow)? The hot air vents are circled in red? What is the green box? I am not sure how the two(?) streams of air, hot going out vs cooler coming in, are kept separate. The picture is a bit dark because of the color, so I tried to lighten it up a but. Could you help clarify a bit. Oh, and you don't need hood pins?

*Edit: *Sorry, forgot the pic:


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I have been talking to a few different fiberglass bodymen about creating a different top for a ram air hood for the Gen II for sometime now. I think the main issue is the width.
> I was wondering about how the air is channeled. How the hot air vents work with the forced air. So the scoop channels between the layers of the hood to the air box (yellow)? The hot air vents are circled in red? What is the green box? I am not sure how the two(?) streams of air, hot going out vs cooler coming in, are kept separate. The picture is a bit dark because of the color, so I tried to lighten it up a but. Could you help clarify a bit. Oh, and you don't need hood pins?


The cold air goes through the channel and exits in the square cutout that sits directly on top of the air box location. The two vents help extract air from the engine bay while moving, they'll just pull a little extra air from underneath or through the grille


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> The cold air goes through the channel and exits in the square cutout that sits directly on top of the air box location. The two vents help extract air from the engine bay while moving, they'll just pull a little extra air from underneath or through the grille


Added the pic I was referring to above.

How are the two air flows isolated from each other?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Added the pic I was referring to above.
> 
> How are the two air flows isolated from each other?


The green box seems to just be a clearance bump. It looks like a hole in the hood in black but in this pic of it in white it's nothing.









So the ram air is channeled right to the air box location and the two smaller homes are for the hot air extraction vents.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This will add more HP than three stickers at least!










Windshield Louver Compatible With 2016-2019 Chevy Cruze


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Added the pic I was referring to above.
> 
> How are the two air flows isolated from each other?


If you look at this photo, you'll see the wall where the filter is isolated from the rest of the engine bay so your red vent squares should not be interfering _too much _with the cooler ram air inlet.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, very similar to the Gen I then. The original picture was a bit misleading.


----------



## JayRod1207 (Jun 23, 2020)

Rosatis23 said:


> View attachment 287239
> View attachment 287240
> View attachment 287241
> View attachment 287242


Your car looks amazing! If you don’t mind me asking, how much did you end up spending on all your car parts altogether? I’m thinking about adding some mods to my car in the near future.


----------



## Rosatis23 (Jun 2, 2020)

JayRod1207 said:


> Your car looks amazing! If you don’t mind me asking, how much did you end up spending on all your car parts altogether? I’m thinking about adding some mods to my car in the near future.


Thanks man! I'd say around$4,000 guve or take includes installation. Thats exhaust, tune, downpipe, hprv, tbs, intake, aeroforce gauge, full intercooler and hood. Just need to get lowering springs.


----------



## Johnnyg673 (Jan 16, 2021)

Rosatis23 said:


> Thanks man! I'd say around$4,000 guve or take includes installation. Thats exhaust, tune, downpipe, hprv, tbs, intake, aeroforce gauge, full intercooler and hood. Just need to get lowering springs.


I’m in the same boat except I’m half way there. We have the same exhaust but I got the duel one. Just tuned, hprc, exhaust, cai and an oil catch can. If you’re tuned I recommend installing an oil catch can. Oil from the pvc was in the intake.

Have you seen a difference with the hood? I’m definitely thinking about getting one


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For Chevrolet Cruze 2016-2019 Matt Black Side Window Louver Shutter Cover Trim | eBay


Fit For Chevrolet Cruze 2016-2019. Provide a premium and stylish decor for your car,cover existing scratches and decorate your car. Peel off the cover and tape the item on the surface of the vehicle.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Another spoiler option for Gen 2 Cruze.*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Vogtland Lowering Kit*
















vogtland.com Sport Lowering Spring Kit


Sport Lowering Spring Kit




www.vogtland-na.com







PRO-KIT Performance Springs (Set of 4 Springs)CHEVROLET Cruze 1.4L Turbo Sedan 
















Lift Kits, Lowering Springs, Race Springs, Shocks & Sway Bars


Eibach PRO-KIT Performance Springs (Set of 4 Springs) for 2016 to 2020 CHEVROLET Cruze 1.4L Turbo Sedan




eibach.com


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Uncharted_S420 said:


> Hi guys and gals, just wondering what you have found for the gen 2 LE2 engine in regards to performance and if there is any news on new parts for better durability and more hp/tq gains. I know there is the basic stuff like tunes and a cold air intake, but what else is there? I will also be on the lookout.


Zzp has a new tune option


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Thebeefsupreme said:


> Zzp has a new tune option


Proof?


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Uncharted_S420 said:


> Hi guys and gals, just wondering what you have found for the gen 2 LE2 engine in regards to performance and if there is any news on new parts for better durability and more hp/tq gains. I know there is the basic stuff like tunes and a cold air intake, but what else is there? I will also be on the


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I have been talking to a few different fiberglass bodymen about creating a different top for a ram air hood for the Gen II for sometime now. I think the main issue is the width.
> I was wondering about how the air is channeled. How the hot air vents work with the forced air. So the scoop channels between the layers of the hood to the air box (yellow)? The hot air vents are circled in red? What is the green box? I am not sure how the two(?) streams of air, hot going out vs cooler coming in, are kept separate. The picture is a bit dark because of the color, so I tried to lighten it up a but. Could you help clarify a bit. Oh, and you don't need hood pins?
> 
> *Edit: *Sorry, forgot the pic:
> ...


I made my own on the front bumper.


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> Proof?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Thebeefsupreme said:


> View attachment 290908


That's not for Gen2. That's a Sonic. Don't get my hopes up. LOL


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Figures. Guess I'll be sticking with trifecta.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Thebeefsupreme said:


> I made my own on the front bumper.
> View attachment 290906
> View attachment 290907


That looks really nice, I've been considering doing something like that to mine


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

I've also painted my engine cover and interior chrome


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)

Interior


----------



## Thebeefsupreme (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Cruzinsoundbox (Apr 2, 2021)

Uncharted_S420 said:


> Amerihood CCZ16AHSMSFHW - Amerihood Chevrolet Cruze Type-SMS Style Functional Heat Extractor Ram Air Hood
> 
> 
> Order a functional heat extractor ram air hood for your 2016-2019 Chevy Cruze! LM Performance carries fiberglass products and accessories by Amerihood.
> ...


Been thinking about this hood but all the places around Seattle charge 500 to 1500 to sand and paint it. Definitely not worth the 2000 bucks to me. The hood is amazing its got a actual functioning cowl which will do amazing thing for a cold air intake


----------



## Cruzinsoundbox (Apr 2, 2021)

Rosatis23 said:


> View attachment 287239
> View attachment 287240
> View attachment 287241
> View attachment 287242


Where did you get the intercooler. I can't find any for gen 2.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebeefsupreme said:


> I made my own on the front bumper.
> View attachment 290906
> View attachment 290907


For some reason I did not get notification of this, so I am a bit late but...

Do you have a picture of the whole thing? Was the screen to increase cold air intake?


----------



## XagTaupe (Aug 25, 2021)

Really sad to Say but i just Buy a 2018 Hatch rs redline and the more i read on this site the more im thinking about doing a K20 swapp from my old rsx 😦


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

XagTaupe said:


> Really sad to Say but i just Buy a 2018 Hatch rs redline and the more i read on this site the more im thinking about doing a K20 swapp from my old rsx 😦


That would pretty sweet though


----------



## XagTaupe (Aug 25, 2021)

JeremyHabetler said:


> That would pretty sweet though


Sweet but sad to have to put a 18 year old 160k km engines in a 3 years 50k km cars


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

XagTaupe said:


> Sweet but sad to have to put a 18 year old 160k km engines in a 3 years 50k km cars


Very true, that's why I'm already chomping at the bit to trade in my 2019 Cruze for almost anything with more power and upgradability to it, presumably a WRX


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

XagTaupe said:


> Sweet but sad to have to put a 18 year old 160k km engines in a 3 years 50k km cars


I don't know what makes you think you'd need to swap out a perfectly good motor for the K20. It seems like a whole lot of trouble to replace a 3 year old engine with only 50k KM on it. 

As far as problems go, the 16s and 17s are the ones with the potential for cracking pistons. The 18s and 19s don't have that issue. They have reinforced parts and different programming from the factory to avoid that exact scenario. I've personally had a 16 and have an 18. The 16 now belongs to a buddy of mine and is running like a top and my 18 is as well. I've got 41k Miles on my 18 and my buddy is up to 80 or 90k miles. Both have the Trifecta tune and have been trouble-free (except for bent rims).


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Yoo, your set up is radd man, I digg that stainless steel? Intercooler piping🤙. Wish i could get a AEM intake out here in cali


Rosatis23 said:


> View attachment 287239
> View attachment 287240
> View attachment 287241
> View attachment 287242


----------



## thejacobdenison (Nov 29, 2021)

Does anyone have any photos and advice for an aftermarket exhaust(single/dual) for a gen 2 cruze rs. I have a 19 rs and im about to get a aem cai, im also wanting to get a better exhaust and then lower it and all the works. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saintjona711 (Jun 22, 2021)

Uncharted_S420 said:


> Amerihood CCZ16AHSMSFHW - Amerihood Chevrolet Cruze Type-SMS Style Functional Heat Extractor Ram Air Hood
> 
> 
> Order a functional heat extractor ram air hood for your 2016-2019 Chevy Cruze! LM Performance carries fiberglass products and accessories by Amerihood.
> ...


 looks great and fits amazing didn't even have to adjust the latch ,make sure you post cure before you paint it


----------

